# reversing mirror



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the make of the reversing screen fitted in the rear view mirror. I want to replace my blaupunkt as I don't get on with the nav. I know swift have ditched it and use the mirror screen now but cant seem to find them on line.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Is this any good? >>mirror screen<< and >>one wth TV<<


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sure if you contact Sargents http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...ectPath=/Shops/eshop328964/Categories/Imprint
then they should be able to help you as they supply to Swift. They may even be in a position to sell one direct to you.

Ian from Sargents is often on the forum and has been praised on numerous occasions for the assistance he has given. Can't get much better recommendation than that!


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Jettdt, if you send me a PM I will ask some one to give you a call in the morning to try to help.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will ring sargents tomorrow, I did see those Veba ones but was not sure if they would be compatible with the swift camera thats already there.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Ian,
just saw your post after I submitted my reply I will PM you.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Has anybody experienced quite a bit of vibration on these type of reversing mirrors
Bri


----------

